# Just witnessed my first piranha feeding frenzy



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn it was the shiet! I threw in a 1.5" goldfish into my shoal of 1-1.5" RBPs, damn did they rip it apart. I didn't know that they would actually do anything. They ripped the belly of the goldfish out and then attacked it some more. They looked like sharks when they sinked their teeth in and tore it up. And all of this right in front of me!







They were suppose to be very shy. I guess they were really hungry. It was their first big kill.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

nice







i witnessed my super nat finally eat a fish.. it was the fish i would least want to be eaten, another baby piranha. even tho it was sad, those 2 bites will remain in my head forever


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

sorry to hear about that...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

_Moved to feeding discussion_


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

there to small they'll kill it but mouth kinda to small


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

They didn't just kill it, they ate the whole thing...well except for part of the head. But they sure tore that up pretty bad.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

that's why you need a friendly oscar in your tank, eat up the head!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

They might kill it though...it seems like they attack anything, even each other. My plecos that are bigger than them are getting ripped up.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

yup, i didnt even get to see my plecos get ripped, theyare just gone... i didnt even notice it until i saaw the fungus on my driftwood build up


----------

